# SSD pour macbook pro 2011 13"



## bibulus (28 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaite mettre un ssd dans mon macbook pro 13" , et avant d'acheter j'aimerai être sûr qu'il soit compatible et surtout de bonne qualité.

http://fr.toppreise.ch/prod_208475.html

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

J'ai lu que des vertex 3 allait sortir bientôt, est-ce que cela vaut la peine ou bien pour une utilisation non professionnelle on ne verrait pas une grande différence ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Février 2011)

Ce sont de bon disques http://www.macway.com/fr/path/1/stockage/412/disque-ssd.html ils ont plein d'éloges. J'ai aussi commandé un MBP de 13" et j'envisage de faire comme toi mettre un SSD de cette marque là si je vois que le DD de 320 G0 est un peu à la traîne pour mes besoins


----------



## Ghostino (28 Février 2011)

Slt 

Moi je te conseil d attendre les nouveaux ssd Vertex 3 et corsair c400 !

Apparement ils vont dechirer  j ai pris le mbp 13" 2011 et j ai aussi hesite a en prendre un maintenant mais je me suis raisonné a attendre encore jusqua fin mars (ils devraient etre dispo)

Voila mon conseil du soir


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Février 2011)

C'est bon à savoir...


----------



## Ghostino (28 Février 2011)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> C'est bon à savoir...




Oui c pour ca que j attends 

J ai lu aujourd hui qu' OCZ avait annonce ses Vertex 3 , pas d indication sur la dispo en France mais d ici mi mars  fin mars ca devrait le faire 

A+


----------



## Olivier.w (28 Février 2011)

Il y a aussi celui la qu'il viens de baisser : 
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00098262.html


----------



## bibulus (1 Mars 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Je me permets de remonter ce post pour poser une dernière petite question. Qu'elle sorte de tournevis utilisez-vous ?
J'ai peur d'abimer les vis et ainsi de ne plus pouvoir les enlever plus tard où pire les remettre.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Ghostino (1 Mars 2011)

Slt
Perso je l ai pas encore fait mais je sais qu il te faut un tournevis cruciforme (tres petit je sais plus quel taille mais tu trouveras des tutos) pour demonter les vis du capot : attention a pas les perdre et elles ne sont pas ttes de la meme taille.

Ensuite il te faudra un tournevis torx de taille 6 pour enlever les 4 vis du disque (ces vis se placent sur les silent block) que tu remontra ensuite sur le ssd !

Voila


----------



## bibulus (2 Mars 2011)

Merci

Mais où puis-je en acheter ? Dans un simple magasin de bricolage ou c'est quelque chose de spécifique ? ( j'habite en Suisse)
J'ai vu qu'en pouvais commander sur ifix, mais les frais de port et les susceptibles taxe de douane me rebutent un peu.

Merci d'avance et bonne journée


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Mars 2011)

voir ce lien pour des tournevis 
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/12340/novodio-mini-kit-tournevis-12-en-1.html


----------



## Ghostino (2 Mars 2011)

bibulus a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Mais où puis-je en acheter ? Dans un simple magasin de bricolage ou c'est quelque chose de spécifique ? ( j'habite en Suisse)
> J'ai vu qu'en pouvais commander sur ifix, mais les frais de port et les susceptibles taxe de douane me rebutent un peu.
> ...



Ta question tombe bien je vais justement cette aprem voir dans un magasin de bricolage pour les tournevis , je pourrai te repondre 

Pour les tournevis cruciforme c sur qu ils en ont : style petit coffret "tournevis de precision" . Avec ca t tranquille ya toute les tailles

Pour le torx T6 je pense aussi mais je vais voir

A tte a l heure


----------



## droyze (2 Mars 2011)

Je me permet de participer au sujet car je vais surement m'acheter le Macbook Pro 13" haut de gamme.

Sur mon ancien Macbook Pro j'y avais installé un SSD Supertalent et franchement ça dépote.

La je compte directement mettre un SDD avec apple à 200.

Que pensez-vous des SSD de apple (intel) ?

Vaut-il mieux acheter un autre SSD ?


----------



## Ben62 (2 Mars 2011)

droyze a dit:


> Je me permet de participer au sujet car je vais surement m'acheter le Macbook Pro 13" haut de gamme.
> 
> Sur mon ancien Macbook Pro j'y avais installé un SSD Supertalent et franchement ça dépote.
> 
> ...



Les SSD Apple ne sont pas des toshiba ?


----------



## droyze (2 Mars 2011)

Effectivement, je ne sais pas. Je sais pas pourquoi je croyais qu'il précisait que c'était des Intels.


----------



## spood (2 Mars 2011)

J'ai entendu dire que les ssd qu'apple fournissait était un poil plus rapide que les vertex 2.
C'était sur macrumors, mais malheureusement je trouve plus le lien...


----------



## Ghostino (2 Mars 2011)

Comme je le redis les ssd apple ne sont pas si terribles (je le tiens de source sur après avoir vu les tests sur je-ne-sais-plus quel site).

Il vaut mieux (et largement) si vous n'avez pas deux main gauche, l'acheter et le monter vous même. De plus les nouvelles générations à 6Gbp/s sortent d'ici 15-20 jours (Vertex 3, Crucial C400 et compagnie). Pour moi le choix est vite fait : j'attends encore un peu .

Mais je peut comprendre que certaine personne en ait besoin toute de suite et ne peuvent pas attendre : ils peuvent alors se tourner vers le Crucial C300 qui (grâce à la sortie prochaine de leur ainé) a baissé de prix. Ce sont encore d'excellents SSD ...

Voila a++


----------



## pWeT7 (24 Mars 2011)

Je m'incruste (je compte acheter un MBP13" 2011 avec SSD Apple (Le MBP13" de base avec SSD 128Go 1400&#8364; sur l'AppleStore)


Il y a un point à prendre en compte, qui fait l'intérêt des SSD Apple, c'est que MacOS prends maintenant en compte la commande TRIM sur les SSD vendus par Apple (donc MBA 2010 et options sur les nouveaux MBP)

Du coup, moi je vais prendre le SSD direct à la commande du MBP (donc chez Apple) pour bénéficier du TRIM

Voilà, un conseil pour ceux qui achètent un MBP neuf actuellement et qui peuvent se le permettre


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2011)

bibulus a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Mais où puis-je en acheter ? Dans un simple magasin de bricolage ou c'est quelque chose de spécifique ? ( j'habite en Suisse)



aux dernières nouvelles, en Suisse, vous avez des magasins comme partout dans le monde hein


----------



## bobywankenoby (25 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Concernant les SSD pour MB pro 2011, il vaut mieux en choisir un en SATA 3...à part ca, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y ait une grande différence dans l'utilisation de tous les jours entre par exemple le crucial C300 et le crucial C400...
Pour ce qui est de la gestion du SSD, c'est sûr que le dernier venu devrait être plus efficace (durée de vie etc...).

slts


----------



## supergrec (25 Mars 2011)

je cherche a tester mon SSD mais je ne trouve pas des liens pour télécharger QuickBench 4

Quelqu'un pourrai m'aider ?


----------



## pWeT7 (25 Mars 2011)

Pour ce qui est de la durée de vie, étant donné que les nouveaux sont gravés plus fin, ils devraient être moins durable justement...


----------



## Solun' (5 Avril 2011)

C'est décidé : je vais upgarder mon MBP15" Penryn avec un SSD, mais j'hésite toujours entre le C300 128Go et le Vertex 2 120Go, tous les deux en promo aux environs de 175 &#8364; en ce moment.

Pas besoin de SATA 3 dans l'immédiat puisque mon MBP est en SATA 1 (1,5 Gb/s), mais je pourrai peut-être le ré-utiliser quand je changerai de machine dans 2 ans... 

On ne tarit pas d'éloges à propos du C300, mais en SATA 1 ça donne quoi 
Et puis je lis à droite à gauche qu'il vaudrait mieux du SandForce pour éviter de TRIMer, sachant que je suis bien sous Snow Leopard et que Lion m'emballe pas plus que ça... mais apparemment il vaudrait mieux tomber sur un Vertex 2 en 34nm et pas en 25nm, comment savoir avant d'acheter 

Alors ?


----------



## droyze (5 Avril 2011)

moi j'attends toujours le vertex 3, je croyais qu'il devait sortir en Mars


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (5 Avril 2011)

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21652/ocz-disque-dur-ssd-vertex-3-series-120-go-25-sata-iii.html

Énorme, un demi giga à la seconde :rateau: Si je venais pas de me faire voler mon vélo je l'aurai acheté. Question : je gagnerai plus de temps avec un nouveau vélo ou avec ce DD pour remplacer celui de mon nouveau MBP 13' ?


----------



## manu69 (13 Avril 2011)

A l'identique je suis en train de préparer le passage d'un MBPro 13" 2011 vers un SSD C400 ou Vertex 3.
Une question toutefois, il semble que la mise en place d'un SSD sata 3 puisse poser problème sur les MBPro 2011, les plus touchés étant les 13" et 17", cela va de l'absence de reconnaissance du SSD a des Freezes.
Il semblerai que le problème concerne la Nappe qui dans le cas du 13" est différente du 17" et 15", elle sert aussi a l'alim du voyant de veille.
Même si les SSD Sata 3 reste encore peu répandus sur le marché, certains ont t'il eu des retours d'expérience sur ces problèmes ?


----------



## MNR (13 Avril 2011)

Salut ! 
J'ai jamais eu l'occasion de voir un SSD fonctionné vs un disque dur normal. À l'apple store j'ai pu comparé le MPB vs le Air dans les vitesses d'ouvertures d'applis et de réactivité. Mais à cause de la différence de processeur et du fait que les machines sont presque "vides" en magasins c'est pas vraiment comparable et pas très objectif ... 
Les chiffres, bench et compagnie ca ne parle pas trop ... je me demandais si il exitait un lien vidéo ou une personne compare un MBP avec un SSD vs un MBP normal, de même config mais avec un disque dur normal. Juste histoire de me faire une idée 

Merci


----------

